# GPS for cycling and running?



## nephro (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking for a GPS with HRM and cadence that my wife can use while running and I can use on the bike. Thoughts?


----------



## blackstripes (Aug 18, 2008)

Garmin 310XT


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Garmin 500 with a wrist strap. Not the BEST for running, but doable for sure, and way better on the bike then the watches.


----------



## nephro (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the response. Does the 300xt record elevation changes? The garmin website does not comment on this. I also can't find information on cadence with the 300xt. I would prefer the Edge 500, but don't think the wife would be too excited about the size for her wrist.


----------



## nephro (Jul 6, 2011)

I mean 310xt


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, I have a 310XT and it does record elevation. However, unless it has a barometric altimiter built-in (some GPS units do, but the 310XT doesn't), GPS in general isn't very good at measuring altitude.

It can be paired with an optional cadence sensor, but I primarily use it for running so I don't have one and can't comment on how well it works.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

none of the Forerunners have a barometric altimeter. 

Can we please use the full product names here? Talking about a bunch of numbers gets confusing, especially when multiple product lines use the same number designations for product feature sets.

If I talk about a Garmin 20, do you really know wtf I'm talking about? No, you don't.

You can get acceptable elevation estimates from a GPS without a barometric altimeter if you ignore the altitude readings on the GPS and use the elevation from the software you're using (Garmin Connect Elevation Corrections, Topofusion elevation profile tool, etc).

Just buy your wife her own GPS for running. I bought my wife a Forerunner 205 and she loves it.


----------



## nephro (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish purchasing two GPS devices was an option, but not all of us can afford it. The previous posts referred to Garmin 310XT and Garmin Edge 500. Didn't think it was necessary to repeat the full name each time. Otherwise the advice is appreciated.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

The new 910xt that is replacing the 310xt will have a barometric altimeter. Check out dcrainmaker.com for his reviews on preproduction versions. I've been pretty happy with a 310xt despite its lack of a barometric altimeter though. If you go with a 310, just beware of the wristband pins breaking - its a known problem, the fix is the newer version quick release kit.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I'm not too much aware of how high all those GPS unit mentioned above are going for, but I'm pretty sure an iPhone could be an easy fix.

You get the GPS app of your choice, a camera, a nice touch screen UI, your phone, your music, just everything. Plus you don't have to carry a cellphone and/or MP3 player.

FYI, I got myself an used iPhone 3Gs 16Go, for $240, now runs around $200, and I use it on a prepaid instead of a contract. It cost me $100 a year for a total of $100 balance at $0.30 a minute. But I do not have a data plan. So I make sure the GPS unit is working great before buying, because I can't use it in assisted GPS mode. I also do not really use it to place or receive calls, it's more of an last resort to contact me or if I can't get a landline.

I was like you wondering what I should do. Then the concept of having a single device to do everything all together just seems the right thing to do. Money wise and simplicity. Before I had to carry my cellphone, mp3 player, didn't had a GPS yet, and now I get to have at least some pictures when I need. Plus it's a freakin' iPhone.

David


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

I use a Garmin Forerunner 410 for both running and riding. You can use the cadence sensor with it as well. I picked it up at Costco last month with the HR strap for $209. I also picked up the handlebar mount for riding, which works great - doesn't slip or slide around and I don't use the zip-ties with it. It's not the best at either probably but it works well enough for my needs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The Forerunner 205 I bought my wife cost only $125 about a year ago. Might be even less now. She loves having her own GPS and also uses it when biking. We don't have to fight over GPS receivers if we are both out at the same time, either.

The Forerunner 305 offers a HRM if she wants one for running. My wife did not, so that saved us a few bucks. I've been a little suspect of some of the newer interfaces on these. Garmin's been trying out some touch bezel and touchscreen interfaces. The touch bezel design flopped so I'm unsure about the tiny touchscreen. I like the tactile buttons when running because I often press them without looking when I run.

If you absolutely insist on buying ONE to do it all, a Forerunner is still a good choice and you can get a handlebar mount if you don't want it on your wrist. My wife's Forerunner 205 lets you change "activities" so you can set it for running or biking. I think all that does is change calorie consumption estimates.

That will be worth paying attention to. If you want to use those calorie consumption metrics, be aware that each GPS is going to have you enter an athlete profile so it can provide those estimates. I'm not aware of any that allow multiple athlete profiles (the Forerunner 205/305 certainly does not - maybe one of the newer models does?). An Edge will operate similarly. But the only Edge I know of with a wrist mount for running is the aforementioned Edge 500 wrist strap (which would also work on the Edge 200 FWIW).

Other brands are FINALLY starting to introduce viable fitness GPS receivers, so you might consider them. Magellan is set to introduce one soon. There's the Mortorola MOTOActiv which uses the Android OS. There are a couple more out there, too. Noone here has reported on anything except for a Bryton cycling model, which may have limited availability due to some copyright dispute with Garmin. But it'd probably be too big for the wrist, since it has mapping capability. I'm not even sure if it has a wrist mount to be honest.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

I have been using the Garmin Forerunner 305 for both running and cycling 4-5 times a week for the last 2-3 years. Comes with heart rate sensor, you can buy the cadence sensor separate but I don't use one. I think it's a little bulky compared to some newer and more expensive models but it has served me well.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*405*

i have a garmin edge 300 had the barometric, but i dropped the device. been using forerunner 405 for 3+ years,

i like the post about using the edge 500 for running. to be honest i busted my edge 300 by carrying it around i actually threw it on the ground at the gas station by mistake, i road with a guy yesterday and he had the 500, when we went for coffee he popped it off quickly, i kept breaking the clamps for the edge 300 and broke several on my delorne clamp, as the delorne is bulky have done some trails runs with it and used it on a road bike ride recently of follow someone else's route, none of the foreunners or 500 won;t do that I saw a 600 for sale cheap on amazon but way too big for running.

i have cadence monitor one one road bike (had it on two)

i like the droid phone for while but got rid of it as the smart phones can be expensive on monthly fees. especially when your paying for 3 or 4 phones

i wish some other players would come out with devices as garmin seems to be the only one spot on:thumbsup:


----------



## Riverbud (Dec 7, 2011)

Joe Mama said:


> I have been using the Garmin Forerunner 305 for both running and cycling 4-5 times a week for the last 2-3 years. Comes with heart rate sensor, you can buy the cadence sensor separate but I don't use one. I think it's a little bulky compared to some newer and more expensive models but it has served me well.


I started using a Foreunner 305 for cycling after my Edge crapped out. It is a little bulky but it's been pretty reliable. I used it for six months training for a marathon last year, then it spent a summer with me road cycling. Now it's going with me on the mountain bike and it is still hanging in there. 
The 305 is pretty dated by now and it sometimes takes a while to lock onto the satellites. I turn it on while I'm gearing up, and it's usually ready to go by the time I am.


----------

